# Which Tyres?



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

225 45 17

I'm going to replace all 4 tyres soon. Looking for some reccommendations. 

Here's my criteria:
- Budget - Max around £100 per corner, less ideally, more at a push
- Looking for a good all round tyre maybe with emphasis on comfort, economy and durability, wet performance. 

Currently have Conti Sport Contact 3.

Also if you know any good online places I can order from I'd be grateful.

Car is a 56 Saab 9-3 Aero


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

camskill


----------



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

I would recommend Goodyear NCT Eagle F1 Aysmetric ran them on my Golf GTI and couldn't fault them. Low road noise very good grip in all conditions and decent mileage. Think i paid about £100 each but that was 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kumho KU39, well under budget at £66 a corner.

I had the older version, KU31, on the Cougar and they were very impressive.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

BFGoodrich Profiler's. Had them on my focus and were fantastic in all conditions. Wore a tad quickly but I'd rarther have that then lasting years but like being on ice.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I really rate Yoko s drives great tyre


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I use falken 452s and couldnt fault them, very good tyre


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Without a doubt, Uniroyal Rainsport 2s. Seriously impressive for the money.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m54b0s16p...NIROYAL_RAIN_SPORT_2-_225_45R17_94Y_XL_FR_TL_


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

vickky453 said:


> I use falken 452s and couldnt fault them, very good tyre


Wait till you try the FK453. . .


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

blackcircles.com 

michelin beats every tyre in the criteria uve set. 

conti's are noisy
goodyear r good but michelin beat for wear
and dont even entertain the jap crap like yoko or kuhmo


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

fk 452 falkens, best mid range tyres by far


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Another vote for Kumho:thumb:

I swapped Goodyears F1 for kumho and can't see much difference bare in mind F1s are twice more expensive and last me just over 10k on front... where Kumho are on my car for 9k and have still plenty life left in them

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Kumho/Ecsta-XT-KU37.htm


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

avit88 said:


> blackcircles.com
> 
> michelin beats every tyre in the criteria uve set.
> 
> ...


Kumho aren't Japanese.

Have you tried them?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Kumho aren't Japanese.
> 
> Have you tried them?


what r they then??

yes.. was deeply disappointed got 15k out of them which is a year for me and shat my pants if i hit standing water

kumho are a step down from conti's anyway


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Loads of choice on camskill

Vredestien ultrac's £99 
GOODYEAR EAGLE F1 ASYMMETRIC 2 £97
Continental sports contact 3's £99
Michelin sport pilots £105
UNIROYAL RAINSPORT 2 UNIROYAL RAIN SPORT 2 £88.10


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Interesting that some say Kumho's..
My mate had to replace 4 Kumho's when he found out he had a flat tyre one day, he went to the local tyre place, they jacked the car up and founde that all 4 tyres were badly blistered on the inside!!.
now most on here probably take their wheels of at least a couple of times a year so would probably notice this type of damage, my mates not like me so he had no chance of seeing the inside..
After that episode it has made my mind up not to buy Kumho's next time round..
Will stick to my Michellin Primacy's

Kev


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Interesting that some say Kumho's..
> My mate had to replace 4 Kumho's when he found out he had a flat tyre one day, he went to the local tyre place, they jacked the car up and founde that all 4 tyres were badly blistered on the inside!!.
> now most on here probably take their wheels of at least a couple of times a year so would probably notice this type of damage, my mates not like me so he had no chance of seeing the inside..
> After that episode it has made my mind up not to buy Kumho's next time round..
> ...


Did he check pressure in his tyres ??


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

i would imagine so, it gets very hard to drive when the tyres are flat...
Joking aside, he's not like me, check every weekend on a saturday morning, part of a ritual of paper, coffeee, *** downstairs and check oil/pressures water etc..
He does however check them about every 3-4 weeks.
Bloke in the tyre place says that he reckons it speed bumps that could cause that damage..they were low profile on a A4 avant S line on a 58 plate..

Kev


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

avit88 said:


> what r they then??


Korean.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

avit88 said:


> blackcircles.com
> 
> michelin beats every tyre in the criteria uve set.
> 
> ...


The biggest type company, is Jap.
The Goodyear F1 Asy tyre is great, the rest are ok.
Michelin do wear well, but lack feel so don't quite meet the criteria, 
For the price differene you could have two set's of Kumho's, which provide more feel, grip and will be more in balance and round than the Mich, each to there own. . .


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far. 

Interesting comments on Kumohs. I had a set on an MG ZS a few years ago and thought they were good for the money, but then they were the most expensive I'd bought at the time. They weren't a patch on the Dunlop SP9000's they replaced though. They were super sticky.

So far I don't see too much of a pattern, although good things are being said about Falkens. 

Keep 'em coming! Cheers.


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Contis wear quick IMHO.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

mathyou78 said:


> Contis wear quick IMHO.


Yep, we had Sport Contacts on the V70 and I was surprised how quickly they wore.

Vredstein get good write ups too. Never used them but a mate has them on his Saab and swears by them.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Korean.


lol big difference then!


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

avit88 said:


> lol big difference then!


They eat dogs apparently


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

aod said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> Interesting comments on Kumohs. I had a set on an MG ZS a few years ago and thought they were good for the money, but then they were the most expensive I'd bought at the time. They weren't a patch on the Dunlop SP9000's they replaced though. They were super sticky.
> 
> ...


I quite like Dunlop's, but they don't last to long, but do grip.
Quite a few with Falken's have said they are not so good when worn down below 4mm. For me I prefer Yoko's. . .


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Has anyone used Matador tyres before they seem to get good reviews online


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

stevept said:


> Has anyone used Matador tyres before they seem to get good reviews online


Load of Bull i reckon:lol:

Kev


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Toyo are amazing tyres, there are various types, all good


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Got vredestrein sportrac 5 on my focus and they are great, good wear and seriously good grip 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

I love my bridgestones atm 
Had uniroyal rs2 and they were great if not abit soft, but then they would be to be that good in wet conditions


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

to the OP if u want a durable tyre u cant go for a grippy one as the tread on tyres that have good grip has to be soft.

therefore things like falkens, uniroyal and dunlop are a no no im affraid


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

avit88 said:


> lol big difference then!


Erm yeah, different country and everything...


----------

